
Ask HN: Stop builtwith.com from exposing my stack ? - max_
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtwith.com&#x2F; is exposing my entire stack just by appending my domain at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtwith.com&#x2F;myURL.com<p>How do i stop this?
======
detaro
You can ask them nicely maybe? But they are only showing info that is publicly
available anyways, so it's not like someone else can't go and find out the
same.

------
wingi
All information are provided from your domain / your server software. Try to
hide some information like removes SERVER-Header amd comments in sourcecode.

~~~
wingi
For example this mini page:
[http://builtwith.com/geoip.appspot.com](http://builtwith.com/geoip.appspot.com)

------
pmorici
Why do you care?

~~~
max_
it makes me feel naked

~~~
Piskvorrr
Whereas, if people were _not_ talking about his new clothes, the Emperor would
feel less naked? I think I've heard this story before... (cf Streisand Effect)

